# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Xiaomanlv, logistics robot, Alibaba Group, Hangzhou, Zhejiang, China

## Airicist

Developer - Alibaba Group

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alibaba unveils Cloud 2.0, Wuying cloud computer, and Xiaomanlv logistics robot"
CTO Jeff Zhang said his company wants to make cloud technology accessible to everyone.

by Asha Barbaschow
September 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"Alibaba Debuts Cloud Computer, Delivery Robots at Cloud Computing Conference'

September 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alibaba launches logistics robot for last-mile deliveries to lower costs and as pandemic pushes automation"

by Minghe Hu
September 17, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "China insights: How Robots Will Revolutionize E-commerce by Automating Last-Mile Delivery"

by Alison Tudor Ackroyd, Cecilia Li
August 23, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alibaba’s Driverless Robots Just Made Their One Millionth E-commerce Delivery"

by Christine Chou
September 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

"Alibaba’s Driverless Robots Make 10 Million Deliveries"

by Ivy Yu
June 2, 2022

----------

